
Netflix Abandons Plan to Rent DVDs on Qwikster - iand
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/10/netflix-abandons-plan-to-rent-dvds-on-qwikster/
======
pflats
I'm really starting to wonder if Hasting's days at the CEO position are
numbered. I can't imagine the board and investors are already thrilled with
the stock's reaction to the price hike and Qwikster.

Now that he's going back on his bold plan, I'm sure the big money is wondering
why they're backing him, and if another whim will further tank the stock.
(It's fallen about 60% in the last 3 months.)

